# TX Question



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

I would set up a trip with Capt Jared Easly. He is a kayak guide and fishes out of Freeport, Matagorda and Galveston. There is some great fishing around Freeport.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

dbrady784 said:


> I'm new to TX and just had some questions. I live in freeport and have wade fished near san luis pass a few times. Are there any productive areas closer? Also what are some productive baits? Is getting a boat necessary here? I noticed grass in the marsh on my way beachside, do the reds get up and tail in it like how they would on a flood tide in NE FL or SC? Any advice would help, and if you wanna get together and fish just pm me.


I'm in Angleton. Send me a PM sometime. I need someone to split poling duties with from time to time. However, I am an elitist fly fisher. No baits allowed.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I also fish out of freeport. Unfortunately, for waders, its the muddy end of the bay system. Like you said, San Luis has some hard pack sand that you can wade-in on, but PLEASE be careful to learn the safe waters around there. There are many drownings in that at San Luis every year. 
If you aren't ready to get a boat, there is great Kayak Fishing around Christmas Bay, Drum Bay, Swan Lake.

Lastly, don't forget about the surf!!! By the End of May through September, the trout will have moved into the surf, and hand's down, I have never had more fun fishing than on a day where the surf is full of pissed off trout....and no boat/kayak needed for it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

As stated, be VERY careful wading San Luis Pass, lots of casualties there every year. Swift current and massive dropoffs. 
I also second contacting Captain Jared Esley, he is a beast of a kayak guide in that area and a buddy of mine.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

"Lastly, don't forget about the surf!!! By the End of May through September, the trout will have moved into the surf, and hand's down, I have never had more fun fishing than on a day where the surf is full of pissed off trout....and no boat/kayak needed for it."

Smack beat me to it. 
Also - be in the water when it is light enough to see. The bite usually slows once the sun gets up (around 9-9:30) or quits entirely. Same thing in the evening. Once the sun starts down the bite picks up. Conditions are best on a light SE wind, 5-10 mph.
Hot pink is always good in the surf or a bone Top Dog Jr. Change hooks to singles. Trebles aren't fun when hand landing a thrashing trout.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you so much for the replies. The surf fishing stated above doesn't seem much different then flats, do you use the same gear?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dbrady784 said:


> Thank you so much for the replies. The surf fishing stated above doesn't seem much different then flats, do you use the same gear?


For trout and reds, yes. Surf trout are stronger than bay trout so be ready.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

dbrady784 said:


> Thank you so much for the replies. The surf fishing stated above doesn't seem much different then flats, do you use the same gear?


Pretty much the same gear. You will probably end up using heavier jigheads...not necessarily to sink faster, but to help keep tension on the line in to feel bites when there is a side current (almost always is around here). You will also be doing a lot more reel maintenance. Surf-troutin' can get pretty sporty and you will be getting blasted by waves, and your reel will get submerged often. 
If you are a good swimmer, and you plan on really getting in the surf and heading out to the second bar...Here's a tip: learn to just go with the flow. As a wave/swell comes, just push up off the bottom with your toes and float up with the wave and then land back on one foot....repeat. Don't fight the surf...be the surf. LOL. 
Sorry I really love the surf...been wading it since I was like 6.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Pretty much the same gear. You will probably end up using heavier jigheads...not necessarily to sink faster, but to help keep tension on the line in to feel bites when there is a side current (almost always is around here). You will also be doing a lot more reel maintenance. Surf-troutin' can get pretty sporty and you will be getting blasted by waves, and your reel will get submerged often.
> If you are a good swimmer, and you plan on really getting in the surf and heading out to the second bar...Here's a tip: learn to just go with the flow. As a wave/swell comes, just push up off the bottom with your toes and float up with the wave and then land back on one foot....repeat. Don't fight the surf...be the surf. LOL.
> Sorry I really love the surf...been wading it since I was like 6.


Also, the more crap you have strapped on you (wading belt, gear bag, net, stringer) the less fun and more trouble you will have. I put a pouch with an extra jighead and tails in a zipper pocket, and if I plan on keeping afew, I'll tie a stringer and maybe a net to me. Otherwise, I just bring nothing but a few extra tails.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

And if you hang a really big trout, I'd start backing up towards the sand and sling it up on the beach vs trying to net or grip it.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Sublime said:


> And if you hang a really big trout, I'd start backing up towards the sand and sling it up on the beach vs trying to net or grip it.


Plus, you look awesome when you do the reverse-and-sling method, and people will gather on the beach and say "what kind of feesh is that, what bait d'yu have?"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Plus, you look awesome when you do the reverse-and-sling method, and people will gather on the beach and say "what kind of feesh is that, what bait d'yu have?"


That's why you drive down the beach until you stop seeing people then drive another five miles!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That's why you drive down the beach until you stop seeing people then drive another five miles!


Yup. We have a house on Beach Drive down on the no-vehicle portion of Surfside, so I usually just stroll directly out to the water...shirtless and hung-over...its quite a sight. 
Seriously though, if you lads ever want to meet up one nice morning this summer and cast into the waves and shoot the poop, that'd be great.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

A good lure casting surf fisherman can usually take their game anywhere.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

North wind is blowing- surf might be worth a shot in the morning.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

A friend reported they were on the trout bigley this weekend. My guess is they were west of Freeport, but not by much.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

One thing I have found is that the trout are usually running up & down the beach. If you can find a few good fisher-people, who can fish near each other efficiently, you can hold a school and catch many more fish than alone. Works as long as one or two people keep fish on the line and thrashing. Hard part is finding people without a couple of idiots showing up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Roninrus1 said:


> One thing I have found is that the trout are usually running up & down the beach. If you can find a few good fisher-people, who can fish near each other efficiently, you can hold a school and catch many more fish than alone. Works as long as one or two people keep fish on the line and thrashing. Hard part is finding people without a couple of idiots showing up.


That's where a real Jeep comes in handy. Run 10-15 miles down the beach and only see one or two people all day.


----------

